# My Little Family



## brownip (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello Everyone

Stumbled on this forum via TZ-UK. Excellent to see another UK oriented site and with a more diverse range of topics than most. I've been collecting for about a year predominantly vintage Omega 50's - 70's.

So far I've acquired:

'58 Steel Semaster cal 501

'61 Steel Constellation Piepan cal 561

'62 Steel Seamaster Cal 562

'65 Tissot Seastar 7 manual no date

'67 Dynamic cal 565

'70 Chronostop Cal 920

'70 De Ville Chrono cal 860

'72 Certina DS-2

Incoming and the fulfillment of a long held wish - '66 Speedmaster Pofessional 105.012

Once I've worked out how, i'll publish some photos

Regards

Ian


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Ian and welcome.

Lovely collection you have there, I'm also a fan of vintage Omegas. Looking forward to seeing a picture of the Dynamic and the Chronostop, great watches.

You'll need 50 posts before the site will host images, but you can use Photobucket or the like and paste the







code.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Get some pics up


----------



## brownip (Sep 28, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> Get some pics up


Hi

I've posted some pics of the collection on the Swiss Watches forum.

CHeers

Ian


----------



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

That is a nice cvintage collection...........


----------

